
KnightOS – An open-source OS for calculators - ddevault
http://www.knightos.org/?sneaky-repost
======
Pxtl
I'd just love to see a solid open-source standard graphing calculator app for
the common tablets - something like a more user-friendly version of gnu octave
or something. The vendor lock-in by the education industry and TI is absurd.

~~~
ibrahima
Seriously, the few times a month I need to crunch numbers I reach for my
phone, then get frustrated and just use Google because my TI83's batteries
have been dead for years. I don't know what it is but I haven't seen a touch
calculator interface anywhere near as good as a standard graphing calculator
for just banging out some computations.

~~~
bane
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.supware.ti...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.supware.tipro)

------
listic
I wish there was an open-source OS supporting phones like Nokia 1202
[http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_1202-2573.php](http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_1202-2573.php)
or cycle computers
[http://www.sigmasport.com/en/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_w...](http://www.sigmasport.com/en/produkte/bikecomputer/topline_wired/bc1106/?punkt=details)
\- tiny devices with dot matrix displays and traditionally limited
capabilities.

I thought it's never going to happen (unless I get wealthy and support
creating such a device, of course) but this one is close.

~~~
maxerickson
Rockbox is also sort of close:
[http://www.rockbox.org/](http://www.rockbox.org/)

I guess it already supports more chips and screen sizes than something aimed
at TI calculators would.

~~~
listic
But can it really be called an operating system?

~~~
maxerickson
I think so. There's a gameboy emulator in there:

[http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/PluginRockboy](http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/PluginRockboy)

I guess it would be more applicable to the bike computer use case than a
phone. But who knows.

------
ne0phyte
Neat. I sold my TI-84 Plus in favor of a HP RPN calculator: It's not really
comparable, but there are more open source projects around calculators like
the WP34s[1] project which turns a cheap HP business calculator (HP 20b/30b)
into a RPN calculator with a lot of features.

[1]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/wp34s/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/wp34s/)

------
striking
Holy heck, an in-browser demo. I've always wanted to try KnightOS but the TI-
Nspire steadfastly refuses to run it.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
You're in luck!

www.omnimaga.org/ti-nspire-projects/z80e-for-nspire/

------
th0br0
I like the ?sneaky-repost ;)

------
q3sniper
Ha! Preemptive multitasking and a rotating cube as a demo. Nice work. Would
love to see this ported to something else constrained like the Pebble Watch.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
If anyone here is interestd in helping with the project, we just made this
tool inspired by Mozilla's "What can I do for Mozilla" tool:

[http://www.knightos.org/contributing/what-can-i-
do.html#!/pr...](http://www.knightos.org/contributing/what-can-i-
do.html#!/progornoprog/support)

It's not just assembly!

------
internetisthesh
This makes me so sentimental. My parents did not let me have a computer when
growing up, but they did let me have a calculator. So I did what I had to do
to buy a ton of them (TI82, HP48GX etc). At some point I purchased a TI92 but
when reading about that now I see it was classified as a computer and not a
calculator.

------
the_imp
@Sir_Cmpwn, you should document somewhere that at least the TI-83+ ROM will
run fine on Android using the Andie Graph emulator. :)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Send a pull request! We're very open to them. Also accepting patches on the
mailing list as of today if you prefer.

------
sysk
I can see this being used to cheat in exams ;)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The facilities of the TI are generally usefull for that.

Which is why TI added a key combo that erases the memory.

~~~
ANTSANTS
Except most teachers only cleared the RAM because they didn't know any better,
so you could "archive" whatever you wanted in the flash...

